# City Hall....



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Coming from political low lives near you....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/when-city-hall-walks-on-the-farm-naa-chris-bennett/


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

$35,000 per acre will tempt a lot of farmers to take the money and run. Hopefully that's an extreme case.

In general though, high farmland values keep developers away - or at least discourage them. As I see it, a good way to combat sprawl is to keep agriculture booming so farmland remains expensive. For this reason alone, the Renewable Fuels Standard is a good thing.

Gary


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> $35,000 per acre will tempt a lot of farmers to take the money and run. Hopefully that's an extreme case.
> 
> In general though, high farmland values keep developers away - or at least discourage them. As I see it, a good way to combat sprawl is to keep agriculture booming so farmland remains expensive. For this reason alone, the Renewable Fuels Standard is a good thing.
> 
> Gary


the reason it is high is from the urban sprawl.Whay happens is they sell and put the $ into a 1031 exchange and turn around and buy in another area for much less.They have 18 months to spend it to avoid taxes on the sale.That is one reason that all land vales are pushed up if they need to spend the money they will out bid anyone else.Pretty hard to compete with some one that just sold a few acres and can buy a whole farm with the same amount of money.
It's $2. A sq ft by the out skirts of the Twin Cities,that's $85,000 acre.
Pretty common for some around here to hook up with these guys buying land and custom farm it for them.They have bought ALOT of ground around here.


----------

